# Slug gun frustration



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Tuned up a couple of slug guns today. Was not pleased with the results. These are known shooters having been use for years. Scopes and mounts are tight, ammo is the same.

It was pretty windy. I was on a range with side protection but plenty of wind. I didn't think wind was supposed to have a large affect on a slug at 50 yards. Can the wind explain some much larger than normal groups? 

I am guessing it was. 10-20, maybe 25 mph wind at my back. I was using 20 gauge partition golds and 12 gauge accutips in two guns.


Groups are normally 1". Today they were upwards of 3" and had one flyer 5" from center. I am super OCD about this stuff and am considering returning to the range. Am I overthinking it?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Go back to the range on a calmer day. The wind may have been at your back at the bench but it may change directions and speed down range. Especially if there's any kind of side berm.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

The wind gusts at your back likely moved you, the shooting platform just enough to be responsible for the spread of the shots. I agree a return trip on a calmer day or have someone stand between you and the wind to block some of it off you so you can hold steady. A slight movement may be inches out at distance. Get your confidence back on the sight in before the first day of season.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

wind wouldnt really change your point of impact unless you are shooting like 200 yards. What it will change is you. I would try it again.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone here golf? Wind affects a moving, spinning projectile no matter what quarter it comes from. It also affect the shooter of the projectile. Ever tried to hold a bow steady at full draw in a strong cross breeze? I would anticipate that the sum of those affects is what may have caused that 5" flyer. Like others, I would suggest going out again on a calmer day. 

Also, and I hesitate to suggest this, you could be experiencing what bow shooters call "form faults". Don't know how often you shoot your guns, but, I've had times sighting in a gun that I knew to be spot on from the last time that I couldn't hit crap! In every one of those cases, and after a short period of self examination, I realized that I needed to get my posture and hold, my breathing, and my trigger squeeze back to optimum, and then I started hitting the way I knew I could. Sometimes it's not the shootee, but the shooter!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Possible that the rifleing is full of lead fowling or plastic from the sabots casing?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I hadn't thought of the effect on me. 

I also read a good article about the importance of maintaining a similar hold on the gun with similar pressures when shooting from a bench. A slug moves slow enough that the gun recoils up to half an inch before it exits the barrel. So your hold is critical on a bench. I wasn't paying much attention to that and I usually do.

I'll try again and concentrate on consistent hold and better conditions.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

jray said:


> wind wouldnt really change your point of impact unless you are shooting like 200 yards. What it will change is you. I would try it again.


You might want to check that one again.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

20mph wind shouldent throw you off 5 inches at 50 yds unless you dident have a good rest.I would ck to make sure the barrel is clean.then if it continues,ck.your scope.I have had scopes go bad and give me fits before.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Most probable if gun normally shoots 1" groups at 50 yds.

5" flyer = shooter error

3" groups = wind effect on shooter and flight. A 20 mph, 90 deg, crosswind will move a slug nearly 6" at 100 yds


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Most probable if gun normally shoots 1" groups at 50 yds.
> 
> 5" flyer = shooter error
> 
> 3" groups = wind effect on shooter and flight. A 20 mph, 90 deg, crosswind will move a slug nearly 6" at 100 yds


Good point, Lundy. I shoot a .50 Cal muzzle loader, and most folks consider .50 Cal a big bullet. It doesn't come close to the size of a rifled shotgun slug. The slug presents a huge profile that wind can act on.


----------

